# Terminal Server 2003 - weird sessions



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

I have attached a screenshot of tsadmin showing connections
the ones circled in green are actual connections to the server ( I erased usernames but you see them in between ( ) 
now, the one I've circled in red is what I have a question about.
This one , with no brackets keeps appearing and disappearing every half/to full second and the number keeps incrementing up for each reconnect, but still does not show anyone actually connecting
That #17813 keeps going up and by the time I posted this, it is already at 18050 and keeps going.......

Does anyone know why this is happening ?


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

HI

Is this server on a public ip address?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes it was but 
the place ended up going with a new one anyways so, problem is no longer there

any idea what it may have been though or how to fix it ?


----------

